# My little purple betta :(



## Catlovers141 (Jan 4, 2010)

My poor little betta, Oscar, passed away a few days ago. He was so friendly and special. He always seemed happy when I came up to his tank. I had him for almost two years and then he suddenly got sick. I woke up one morning and he was dead. I loved him and I miss him a lot. 

Here he is:

http://a3.twimg.com/profile_images/494916301/1010090832.jpg


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your little man. He was beautiful. 

R.I.P. Oscar.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, your Oscar was very pretty. R.I.P Little guy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

